# Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library RELEASED!



## TARI (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello VI friends!
Finally I am back from NAMM. Cantus will be released probably next week. I will keep you posted about any news.
Thanks all for your amazing feedback and interest. I am flattered.






*CANTUS, GREGORIAN CHANTS
*
Continuing the vocal series by Eduardo Tarilonte, Cantus brings you a real Gregorian Monk Ensemble featuring the sounds of the dark Middle Ages. 

A perfect tool for composers and sound designers to create ambiences and music for films, documentaries, video games and new age music.

Unparalleled realism...Pure inspiration

Cantus is a unique choir library aimed at easily creating your own ultra-realistic liturgical melodies, without using any phrases. Cantus offers a powerful and innovative word builder which combines 24 words (120 elements including words and their syllables) with 5 true legato vowels (a, e, i, o, u) and a special Mmmh articulation, all at your finger tips in one patch.

Cantus offers:

5 different true Gregorian style legatos (a, e, i, o, u)
Mmmh articulation
A powerful word builder with 24 words, 3 different articulations (staccato, fast and slow speeds).
Words can be splitted to offer a total of 120 words/syllables
Words can be combined with true legato playing while the corresponding vowel is automatically selected
A collection of 20 Gregorian chants splitted into 400 phrases. 60 minutes of music
20 soundscapes, created from vocal samples.


more to come soon...






*DEMOS*
[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F15973047%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

If you want to know some more technical details, you can watch this video recorded at NAMM. More tech videos to come soon
At 5:40 you can hear to a demo played live, to see how easy it is to use this library



Thanks all!


----------



## The Darris (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*

I listened to the very first demo and all I could think of was this: http://youtu.be/e7pX9IHTDn8?t=15s

This library sounds awesome though. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## TARI (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*



The Darris @ Tue Feb 04 said:


> I listened to the very first demo and all I could think of was this: http://youtu.be/e7pX9IHTDn8?t=15s
> 
> This library sounds awesome though. Can't wait to hear more.


LOL, what an amazing coincidence! :D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*

Excellent work (AGAIN) Eduardo.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 4, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*

It sound great! Will have to pick it up when a suitable project reveals itself.

The one thing which I feel is missing though: Beards! :wink:


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*



MA-Simon @ Tue Feb 04 said:


> The one thing which I feel is missing though: Beards! :wink:



Maybe a beard filter is in order.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats Tari. Sounds Amazing on the NAMM video. Will find a place for this one soon.

Sade, dis-moi, James


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*

Tari's Gregorian Dreams is very classic Enigma in nature. It's a good listen . The tone of this choir sounds almost mystical . Must have this one . Put it on the list of goodies to buy this year.


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 4, 2014)

It will be mine!


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 4, 2014)

'Cantus - looks like Assassin's Creed - sounds like Enigma' coming to a store near you. 

Sounds great. Good luck with it.


----------



## The Darris (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*

Great, I can't wait to hear some Enigma mock-ups. I hope someone does this one: http://youtu.be/TFLRHPUWBI8


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*

Thanks for your comments guys! 


The Darris @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> Great, I can't wait to hear some Enigma mock-ups. I hope someone does this one: http://youtu.be/TFLRHPUWBI8



Iván Torrent composed a tribute to Enigma demo:

*DANDELION*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F130116450&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## G.E. (Feb 5, 2014)

WOW ! The wordbuilder sounds amazing and looks like a real pleasure to play !


----------



## playz123 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*

Tari, is the amount of reverb controllable (couldn't quite see the interface clearly in the video)? What about in the phrases for example? Were the samples recorded in a large cathedral environment or is the reverb we hear being added by the program? Sorry, don't mean to focus just on reverb, but it was just one thing that came to mind.


----------



## TARI (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*



playz123 @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Tari, is the amount of reverb controllable (couldn't quite see the interface clearly in the video)? What about in the phrases for example? Were the samples recorded in a large cathedral environment or is the reverb we hear being added by the program? Sorry, don't mean to focus just on reverb, but it was just one thing that came to mind.



The monks were recorded dry, so you can use your favorite reverb. For me, it was a must recording them dry. Reverb is very important to get the gregorian feeling, in this way, you are not tied to any "room" reverb.

Tari


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 6, 2014)

Congratulations, the library sounds wonderful!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks very playable TARI. Loving that.

Hoping for a nice Intro offer or VI Control discount. February is tough out there.


----------



## dryano (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds really convincing at times! Impressed.

What is the range of the choir?


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Fri Feb 07 said:


> .
> 
> Hoping for a nice Intro offer or VI Control discount.



YES- that would be most welcome! :D


----------



## TARI (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*

Hi guys,
A tutorial video of how the word builder works has been added. Release today or tomorrow 

dryano, you can check the range in the video: from A2 to E4


----------



## constaneum (Feb 9, 2014)

YAY !!!! Waiting impatiently for the release, Tari ! Gonna make an instant demo once got it. =D


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone buy this yet? I only want it if I can do a download option, but it says, "download when available". Has anyone downloaded it yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 12, 2014)

Me too.



quantum7 @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Anyone buy this yet? I only want it if I can do a download option, but it says, "download when available". Has anyone downloaded it yet?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TARI (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library (Wordbuilder Tutorial video demo added!)*

Hi,
It is just a matter of hours. We are waiting for the manual, once it arrives, the download version will be available. Tomorrow for sure  Boxed version, next.

Thanks for your interest! 

Tari


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Gracias a Tari por la rápida respuesta!


----------



## TARI (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library (Wordbuilder Tutorial video demo added!)*

Just released!! Download version available. Boxed version in a few days.

Thank you so much for your interest and support! 

http://www.bestservice.de/en/cantus.html


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Downloading now......


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

Was hoping for a Intro offer, so will have to wait a bit.


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 13, 2014)

OK, played with it for the last hour and I am happy to report that I am VERY impressed! For the type of music that I frequently write, Cantus is a Godsend!! Muchas gracias Tari!


----------



## constaneum (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats, Tari !!!!


----------



## tmm (Feb 13, 2014)

quantum7 @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> ... Cantus is a Godsend!! Muchas gracias Tari!



Lol unintentional pun?


----------



## TARI (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys!! Yeah, a Godsend for sure :D


----------



## timtom (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Eduardo

First of all congratulations to Cantus!
We just installed it and played a bit and the quality and versatility is amazing!

But we have one question with a little problem we have and wanted to know if this is just on our system or a known bug.

After adding the Cantus Library to Kontakt and activating it it shows up in Kontakt and works fine. But when you close Kontakt and reopen it the Library doesn't show up any more and you have to add it again (it is still activated, so thats not the issue) but it always disappears from Kontakt once you closed it. When you add it again its fine...until you close Kontakt and then gone again.

We are running it on a Mac with OS 7.5 and the latest Version of Kontakt 5.

Any Ideas?

Your help is much appreciated!

Best regards

Thomas


----------



## TARI (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Thomas!
First of all thanks for your support and kind words! :D 

That sounds strange. I have it installed in both PC and mac and didn't experience such a problem...I am using the latest maverick, I see your mac version is a bit outdated? may be that could be the problem? but of course I am not sure about that.

Have you tried removing the library and adding it again? (copy the library folder to any other place before clicking in "remove library")

Let me know if it works, otherwise we should contact Native Instruments.

Tari


----------



## TARI (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks to kb123 for this info! 

This is a Kontakt bug. The solution we found is to copy the library-name.xml file into either of the following directories :- 

On PC - Program Files/ Common Files/ Native Instruments/Service Center 

On Mac - Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/ 

If you look on one of your systems, you can take a copy of this xml and give it to the client. Its in the same format for PC and Mac, so doesn't matter which one you give them.


Please Thomas, tell me your email address and I will sen you the xml 
Tari


----------



## OT_Tobias (Feb 16, 2014)

Tari: Usually it is enough to open the Service Center. It will auto-update and download this XML.


----------



## timtom (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you Eduardo for responding so fast

I sent you my email in PM.

Also thanks to OT_Tobias for the Tipp, sadly even though Cantus shows up in Kontakt
it doesnt show up in Service Center so I'm not sure if your Idea will work but I will try and report back to you guys.

Thanks for your help!

Thomas


----------



## echosonic (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Cantus, Gregorian Chants! A true gregorian monks sample library*



TARI @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> The monks were recorded dry, so you can use your favorite reverb. For me, it was a must recording them dry. Reverb is very important to get the gregorian feeling, in this way, you are not tied to any "room" reverb.
> 
> Tari



Very interested to hear about this … I would have thought that the monks themselves would have needed some reverb to get that feel. Did you feed a reverb signal back to them? Love to know more about your process.

Fantastic demos by the way!


----------



## feck (Feb 18, 2014)

Had to grab these after hearing the demos...downloading now. Looking forward to it!


----------



## timtom (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Eduardo

Just wanted to inform you that the .xml file you sent me has worked and solved the problem.

Cantus is not disappearing from Kontakt any more.

Thank you very much for your fast respond and help on this matter.

Much appreciated!

Best

Thomas


----------



## TARI (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello,
New demo. Of course all voices are from Cantus 

*The Conquest of Jerusalem*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F136863769&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tari, I watched your video about the word builder and I was impressed by you demo-song. 

Where did you find the old shakuhachi sound that Michael Cretu used in the late 80s in his enigma project?

Is it from a synthesizer, Akai sampler or did you find the sound anywhere else?


----------



## TARI (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi lucky,
It was an old EMU patch called "Loon Garden". You can find it in the internet. If you want, I can send it to you in Kontakt format 

Tari


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 4, 2014)

I think we need a vintage TARI library : )


----------



## TARI (Mar 6, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> I think we need a vintage TARI library : )



Vintage is too modern for my taste...as you can see :D


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 12, 2014)

"Loon Garden" sounds very familiar. I think it's time to fire up the old E-mu units and take a peek!

Anyway... the real reason for this post:

FYI, I've been keeping an eye on the Best Service one day Musikmesse specials and the specials for Thursday are all libraries from Tari. I'm looking at Cantus in my cart and it's $164.25!


----------



## TARI (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes! All my libraries 25% off just today!


----------



## playz123 (Mar 13, 2014)

If anyone has been 'sitting on the fence' wondering whether or not to buy Cantus, I can only suggest that this is the day to proceed. I've been working with this library for over two weeks now and incorporating it into a piece I'm writing, and am thrilled with the results. I have most of Tari's libraries already, and like them all, but Shevannai and Cantus are two of the best. I've used chants, 'vowels', solo and 'poly' modes so far, and am now getting deeply into the word building functions. It's truly amazing how versatile this library is and how well it fits into different types of music. Highly recommended.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Mar 14, 2014)

playz123 @ Thu Mar 13 said:


> I've used chants, 'vowels', solo and 'poly' modes so far, and am now getting deeply into the word building functions.



Hi Frank,

I've been tempted by this one to supplement VoP - so I'm keen to hear how you get on. I've looked at the manual and saw the initial videos but I can't see anything that unambiguously demonstrates the word building capability or properly describes it! The nearest was a reference about splitting words which I assume means you can isolate consonants and attach them to vowels to create your own words. That would truly be a word builder. 

Some of the demos sound good but we're not told whether these are pre-recorded chants (no different from putting on a CD of your favourite Gregorian chants!!), phrases that have been stitched together or real starting from scratch word building.

I'm keen to know what it can really do.

Graham


----------



## playz123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Graham,
Isn't that interesting. I was just wondering recently if you had purchased Cantus yet, and how you felt about its features.  May I assume that you have seen Tari's video on his 'wordbuilder' that is posted near the bottom of the first page of this thread? It does show some of the basics.

I never really thought much about comparing this product with VoP because in some ways they are quite different, yet there is a crossover point as well. Certainly for purely choral work, one might be inclined to stick with VoP, but I also feel Cantus could be an asset in that way as well. As for the recorded chants, there are a lot of them and for original compositions they are most useful. They also provide a solid base sometimes. I've ended up combining part of a chant with a phrase or part of a word etc. and found it works quite well. That is why I mentioned how versatile I consider the library to be. One thing I would like to see though is something similar to what Soundiron does in their interface. They show the actual waveform of a phrase, and provide sliders where one can set where the user wishes the phrase to start or end. I find that very useful if I'm chopping up prerecorded phrases and combining them with vowels or parts of other phrases.

A lot of the demos feature heavy 'cathedral' reverb, which of course is quite appropriate in many cases, but again if one wishes to use another reverb or little to none, then the samples can be used in a manner slightly different than what is suggested by the product images.

I'm sure Tari is in a better position than I am to provide more detailed answers about the wordbuilding features, but if you have any specific questions, I expect it's perfectly acceptable to post them here, and hopefully one of us can assist. Cheers!


----------

